# [Solved] Laptop webcam

## The_Document

What in kernel stuff need I enable to get it working?Last edited by The_Document on Tue Apr 10, 2018 10:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## depontius

You should probably start by telling us something about your hardware.  My laptop has a camera, but I've never tried to get it working, and now that you jog me on it, I'd be more inclined to make sure that the stuff is kept out-of-kernel so it can't work.  I know, there's always black electrical tape.

----------

## The_Document

 *depontius wrote:*   

> You should probably start by telling us something about your hardware.  My laptop has a camera, but I've never tried to get it working, and now that you jog me on it, I'd be more inclined to make sure that the stuff is kept out-of-kernel so it can't work.  I know, there's always black electrical tape.

 

I have black electrical tape covering it, but NOW I have an online course

```
lspci
```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/N5rrxPVbjb2JnBixXyzm/

```
lspci -vvv

```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/kc5eWhVssTVKz0uWkS0R/

----------

## Jaglover

I've never seen a PCI webcam, do they even exist?   :Shocked: 

----------

## The_Document

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I've never seen a PCI webcam, do they even exist?  

 

Probly do.

----------

## Jaglover

Well, according to your lspci you don't have one of those hypothetical PCI webcams. Dedicating a PCI line to a webcam would be a waste of resources indeed.

----------

## The_Document

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Well, according to your lspci you don't have one of those.

 

I meant as in they are probably on sale SOMEWERE. Im pretty sure military drones likely utilised it since they have cameras which can read small print on a peice of paper on the ground from very high altitudes thus the necessity for a high data rate interface. But I don't know what to enable in kernel

kernel config :

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/hDcJH0PerwzQNWWJ6EmJ/

----------

## Jaglover

Back to square one, why don't you tell us what camera you have? Didn't depontius already ask that?

----------

## The_Document

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Back to square one, why don't you tell us what camera you have? Didn't depontius already ask that?

 

I already got it working and he didn't ask for "what camera I have" he asked for hardware information.

----------

## Jaglover

Sorry, I was thinking the camera is hardware. I know mine is.   :Rolling Eyes:  What a software camera looks like?

----------

## depontius

Your webcam is probably USB-attached, as most are.  In this case, "lsusb -vv" might tell more.

However if you've got it working, it was probably sufficient to use "m" for every USB camera device.  I've never fussed with this, but it sure looks as if you've got all imaging devices disabled.  Maybe imaging is different from video...

----------

## The_Document

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Your webcam is probably USB-attached, as most are.  In this case, "lsusb -vv" might tell more.
> 
> However if you've got it working, it was probably sufficient to use "m" for every USB camera device.  I've never fussed with this, but it sure looks as if you've got all imaging devices disabled.  Maybe imaging is different from video...

 

I used M for vendor drivers because I selected them all, but built in for functionality.

----------

## Ant P.

A no-name laptop webcam is going to be GSPCA or UVC, with about 99% probability.

----------

## The_Document

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> A no-name laptop webcam is going to be GSPCA or UVC, with about 99% probability.

 

I would like to deselect all but one hardware vendor which make my camera. But lsmod doesen't show anything loaded for cameras.

lsmod

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/7WeywC2LwEKXoJtgybi9/

```
zakhar@laptop ~ $ dmesg | grep -i webcam

[    0.978245] usb 2-1: Product: HP Webcam

[    0.981491] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device HP Webcam (04f2:b52d)

[    0.988385] input: HP Webcam: HP Webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input9

```

----------

## Ant P.

Looks like it's working, check "dmesg | grep -i uvcvideo". If the driver isn't in lsmod or doesn't show up at /lib/modules/"$(uname -r)"/kernel/drivers/media/usb/uvc/uvcvideo.ko , it's ended up as built-in somehow.

----------

## The_Document

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Looks like it's working, check "dmesg | grep -i uvcvideo". If the driver isn't in lsmod or doesn't show up at /lib/modules/"$(uname -r)"/kernel/drivers/media/usb/uvc/uvcvideo.ko , it's ended up as built-in somehow.

 

```
$ dmesg | grep -i uvcvideo

[    0.541521] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    0.981491] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device HP Webcam (04f2:b52d)

```

----------

